# Phase Aliante 12" SI LTD



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Not mine. 

Phase Linear Aliante SI 12" LTD. Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice, wish he had a pair.

on a Si they go for roughly $200 - $250 shipped for shipped so he is kinda high...


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

I was on the fence, just dont have the space, or the power really. It wants over 1 cube sealed.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Not at all, I'm running mine in a 17litre cabin and it works fine. It does love power though.


----------

